# Vegas Shoot in SW VA



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bear Creek is just off of US58 about 45min from Abingdon coming from the North and again about 45min from Kingsport coming from the South.

Here is a link to their website: http://www.bearcreekarcheryclub.com/


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Geez.. you guys are 6 hours away.... :set1_thinking::noidea:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

So if you drive 6, shoot 2, WIN IT, and drive 6 back then you've made about $35/hr. :wink:

Come on down and shoot with us. We have a nice range and you're sure to make some friends. Well, almost sure. You gotta be nice to us too :darkbeer:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

RchurE said:


> So if you drive 6, shoot 2, WIN IT, and drive 6 back then you've made about $35/hr. :wink:
> 
> Come on down and shoot with us. We have a nice range and you're sure to make some friends. Well, almost sure. You gotta be nice to us too :darkbeer:


:set1_thinking:

:noidea:

Did that last spring... drove 6.5 hours to Unity College for the ME States.... shot for 45 minutes... drove home.... :doh:

But as far as winning??? :noidea::lol::nono: Ain't gonna happen until I figure out this release thingy.... :chortle:

Lemme check my calendar.... 

BTW... are cookies a requirement for registration???


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

:grin: Not a requirement but I do like me some cookies. I won't be signing people up but if I see cookies I won't be far away. 

Seriously though, 6 hours is a good drive to say the least for an archery round but I'm sure it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

RchurE said:


> :grin: Not a requirement but I do like me some cookies. I won't be signing people up but if I see cookies I won't be far away.
> 
> Seriously though, 6 hours is a good drive to say the least for an archery round but I'm sure it will be a lot of fun.


If I can swing it, I'll be toting cookies... I'll let ya'll know... just remind me.. :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

DHawk2 said:


> Bear Creek is just off of US58 about 45min from Abingdon coming from the North and again about 45min from Kingsport coming from the South.
> 
> Here is a link to their website: http://www.bearcreekarcheryclub.com/


How far are you guys from Blacksburg va


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

blondstar said:


> How far are you guys from Blacksburg va


3 hrs or so


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was told tonight that there are 15 shooters signed up so far. Some from middle VA, TN and NC allready have their names down.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just over a week away! :teeth:

X Hunter, with the scores you've been putting up on Hornet's Weekly Sitdown, you could easily come away with some cash.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> Just over a week away! :teeth:
> 
> X Hunter, with the scores you've been putting up on Hornet's Weekly Sitdown, you could easily come away with some cash.


It's deffinatly a possibility.... Gotta talk with Mel shresberry and see if he's up for the trip.... Deffinatly more appeal if it was a LAS round though


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

there is a guy been shooting there been shooting a good indoor round last name is phelps. I dont know him personally seems to be a good shooter from the scores he is posting up. A guy named Charlie shoots there havent shot with him in years he is a pretty good shooter to. Sure both of these guys will be there. Good luck to all.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Still got Room for me??? If so i'll be there


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Still got Room for me??? If so i'll be there


Sure come on down, we can always find a spot for a visitor hope to see ya there


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

As soon as I get the final results, I will post them on here with some pictures. Waiting on the guy who ran the shoot to get them to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

1. Steven Haag 300 20X $500
2. Jacob Phelps** 299 24X $300
3. Brad Baker* 299 23X $200
4. Tadd Hall* 299 21X
5. Walter Salyers 298 17X
6. Jake Hallabaugh 297 21X
7. Jordy Harmon 297 16X
8. Junior Sizemore 296 18X
9. Jerry Whittington 296 18X
10. Charles Parsons 3rd 296 15X
11. Jacob Harmon 295 14X
12. Brian Dortch 294 18X
13. James Harmon 294 16X
14. Anthony Estives 294 12X
15. Jeff Tolley 294 9X
16. Dennis Hawk 293 13X
17.Charlie Parsons 292 11X
18. James Bailey 285 7X
19. Josh Stover 284 10X
20. Brian Boggs 284 8X
21. Danny Collins 284 6X
22. Goat Gilley 281 6X
23. Brandon Pope 280 7X

This year there is a "Lucky Dog" shootoff to place 1 shooter that posts a 899 into the finals with the 900 shooters. We had the shootoff with the 299 shooters.

Jacob Phelps, Tadd Hall(Hallboy) and Brad Baker(XHUNTER)

Brad Baker, Steven Haag, Jacob Phelps


----------

